# [OT] Fastweb, NAT  e alcuni problemi ... (lungo)

## primero.gentoo

Ciao a tutti.

Vado un po Off-Topic in quanto l'argomento non e' proprio legato a Linux ne a Gentoo, ma siccome mi sembra che alcune persone qui sul forum abbiano FW ... 

Allora, come molti altri anche io , nonostante il contratto lo vieti , ho una piccola rete casalinga NATTATA da una bella macchina Gentoo (Ecco che torno In Topic  :Smile:  ). A parte il fatto che gia' questo non mi sembra chiaro , ad esempio come viene considerato un UML? come un'altra macchina? e se con lo uso come LTSP server e  con 100 Terminali vado su Internet?

Cmq non e' questo il discorso.

Partiamo dal fatto che e' circa un'anno che questa macchinetta sta su con la sua bella LAN da nattare e che non avevo mai avuto problemi ... almeno non questo.

Da un mesetto a questa parte mi capita una cosa strana: ad un certo punto l'interfaccia su FW "perde" l'indirizzo IP e non c'e' piu' modo di riottenerlo. Lo imposto manualmente ma niente.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sembra quasi che la scheda si sia rotta, ed infatti la prima volta che mi e' successo ho sostituito la scheda e l'immediata resurrezione della mia connetitivita' mi ha reso felice e mi ha fatto dimenticare il problema.

Eccolo che pero' si ripresenta. 

Una settimanella dopo l'interfaccia (NUOVA) perde l'indirizzo IP e non c'e' modo di farla tornare a comunicare con nulla.

La provo mettendola su un'altra rete della mia LAN e tutto va una meraviglia ... 

Si comincia quindi con un esame della cosa, mettiamo tcpdump in ascolto e vediamo che succede. Come al solito comincio a raccogliere MONDEZZA dal mondo Fastweb : Pacchetti OSPF, HSRP, Pacchetti che se reassemblati al contrario contengono un mp3 dei beatles , ecc....  :Wink: 

Facciamo partire il DHCP e vediamo che succede ... che bello!! le mie richieste sono tutte li... ma dove diavolo sono le risposte??!!??!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Sembra quasi che io sia stato "Bannato" dal mio GW, semplicemente qualunque cosa gli arriva da me viene direttamente cestinata.

mmmhhh E' giunto il terribile momento di chiamare Fastweb (e chi lo ha mai fatto sa a cosa mi riferisco ... operatore:"Ma guardi che il MAC ADDRESS non e' burned-in sulla scheda..." , operatore:"Ah no, per Linux non diamo assistenza", operatore:"Allora, prema start, esegui, cmd, format c:, invio " ... ecc...)

Dopo un'oretta al telefono con una simpatica ragazza di bari di cui non sono riuscito ad avere il numero di telefono, sconsolato e con un orecchio grosso come un peperone decido di ricorrere all'ultima arma segreta.

Dopo aver riprovato un paio di volte a far partire il DHCP e a configurare la scheda a mano senza avere successo, decido di cambiare il MAC Address sull'interfaccia e vedere che succede .... MAGIA, FESTA, GIUBILO!!! """""incredibilmente""""" mi viene subito assegnato un bell'indirizzo IP. 

Ho avuto per un secondo l'idea di chiamarli per chiedergli cosa CAXXO succede ma ricordando la procedura di 45 minuti che si deve affrontare prima di sentire "pronto!?" ho desisistito.

Ora la mia domanda e' questa, possibile che riescano a sgamare che ho una rete NATTATA? Sono diventati inteliggenti tutto insieme??

Ok, tecnicamente si puo' fare e sicuramente hanno persone in grado di farlo, basti leggere l'intervista ad alcuni developer di OPENBSD apparsa su qualche numero fa' di Linux&Co per leggere qualcosa a riguardo e anche su una possibile soluzione="TCP NORMALIZATION". 

Parlano in quest'intervista del TimeStamp di ogni pacchetto che' e' legato all'avvio della macchina e quindi diverso per ognuna di esse anche dopo il Natting. 

Se il router vede pacchetti con diversi TimeStamp dalla stessa sorgente SGAMA il Nat e mi Blocca.(queste sono solo supposizioni)

passiamo alle domande:

Qualcuno ha avuto esperienze come la mia?

Sapete se si puo' attuare in qualche modo una cosa simile al TCP NORMALIZATION di OpenBSD su Linux?

Avete qualche consiglio o osservazione utile?

Dite che e' giunto il momento che mi freghi il Cisco 2950 che mi hanno piazzato nel palazzo?   :Twisted Evil: 

Sono molto incavolato perche' farmi uno script che mi cambi il MAC ogni volta che mi staccano sinceramente non mi va!!!!

Ciao a tutti

Primero

P.S. Quei Puzzettoni di FW mi hanno attaccato 2 volte in faccia quando ho cominciato a parlargli di quello che stava succedendo regalandomi almeno un'oretta buona di musichine FW ... mi sa che torno al mio bel modem 56K!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sicuramente un sistema nattato e' rilevabile.

in ogni caso, ci fai vedere le regole di iptables deputate al masquerading?

usi squid? usi socks? usi proxy sul gateway?

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> sicuramente un sistema nattato e' rilevabile.
> 
> 

 

Ok, questo era chiaro. Ma la prima domanda e':

Visto che non credo di essere l'unico ad avere una lan nattata ... qualcuno ha mai avuto gli stessi problemi dentro FW?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso, ci fai vedere le regole di iptables deputate al masquerading?
> 
> 

 

Se proprio vuoi te le posto ma non credo siano importanti perche':

Il problema e' legato all'interfaccia del FW.

Sia con il Firewall attivo che con il Firewall disabilitato e tutte le configrazione sysctl messe a default la mia scheda non comunica piu' con il GW e solo con lui , riesco infatti a comunicare con gli altri Host attaccati direttamente all'HAG (impostando ovviamente l'ip manualmente).

La puzzonata e' che mi e' bastato cambiare MAC address sulla scheda e tutto e' tornato a funzionare (come del resto aveva fatto egregiamente per circa una settimana e prima ancora nell'ultimo annetto circa). Con tutta la configurazione normale l'unica cosa che ha cambiato la situazione e' stato il cambio del MAC ... strano no?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usi squid? usi socks? usi proxy sul gateway?

 

no,no, e no. E poi come gia detto stiamo parlando dell'interfaccia dal FW all' HAG . cmq il FW fa girare solo iptables e Snort per ora, nulla di piu.

Riassumo che in ogni tipologia di configurazione (ho addirittura fatto il boot con KNOPPIX ) , con fw o senza, con kernel ottimizzato (che parolone!!!  :Smile:  ) o con kernel veramente default , con sigaretta in mano o senza ... stesso risultato . La scheda con il suo MAC address e' bloccata (se ricordo bene lo rimarra circa per un giorno, o almeno l'altra volta e' stato cosi) ed e' bastato cambiarlo con "ifconfig" per riavere tutto a posto ... 

Visto che di certo una rete nattata e' identificabile ( e mi interesserebe molto informarmi a rigurado , qualche links? ) che contromisure potrei adottare? io a parte l'articolo su Linux&Co riguardo OpenBSD e tcp normalization non so altro ...

Ciauz

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

e qui sbagli: l'hug o come caz si chiama ti ha bloccato non per il tuo mac address, ma proprio perche' il tuo gw mandava pacchetti in cui era inserito un altro mac address (o piu di uno). questo lo fanno i nat gateways (anche se non sempre, e non dovrebbero). ecco perche le regole di nat del tuo packet filter sono rilevanti.

il kernel poco c'entra. come la distro che usi.

fai vedere le tue regole di iptables.

solo dopo che e' stato fixato questo, chiama fw e digli di resettare l'hug (adducendo come scusa che hai attaccato il pc di tua madre, ilportatile di tuo padre e il pc uno dietro l'altro e ti si e' inchiodata la borchia).

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> e qui sbagli: l'hug o come caz si chiama ti ha bloccato non per il tuo mac address, ma proprio perche' il tuo gw mandava pacchetti in cui era inserito un altro mac address (o piu di uno). questo lo fanno i nat gateways (anche se non sempre, e non dovrebbero). ecco perche le regole di nat del tuo packet filter sono rilevanti.
> 
> 

 

Scusa ma veramente non ho capito un acca , dopottutto e' tardi per tutti e due   :Laughing: 

Ma e' l'hug a bloccarmi? per Hag ( o come caz si chiama!!  :Smile:  ) io intendo l'affare Che ho qui in casa a cui oltre alle tre interfaccie eth si attacca anche il telefono ... e a quanto ne sapevo io non ' molto piu' di un HUB con possibilita' di gestire anche VoiceIP .... o sbaglio? comunque sia e chiunque mi blocchi il problema e' un'altro ...

Se ho capito bene mi dici che vengo bloccato perche' nei pacchetti da me inviati c'era un MAC diverso? o piu di uno??? e che vuol dire?

A quanto ne so io:

```

HOST_A-------|

mac a        

                  |   ROUTER

(lan interna)   |---FW/GW---------------------------Fastweb GW

                  |     mac fw

mac b          |

HOST_B-------|

```

Quando Host_a o host_b vengono "routati" dalla mia Lan interna verso quella esterna , indipendentemente dal fatto che avvenga il MASQUERADING oppure no, il mac address di sorgente a livello data-link viene comunque cambiato con quello del Router in questione. In fondo il MAC address ha senso solo a livello di rete locale ... che vuol dire che il GW di FW o l'HAG vedono altri MAC???? Sinceramente non capisco ...

Comunque le mie regole (anzi la regola) per il MASQUERADE e' semplicemente una:

```
#iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $INET_IFACE -j MASQUERADE
```

e' troppo poco ?

Tra l'altro in Fibra posso connettere fino a 6 schede di rete diverse nell'arco di tempo X che non so quanto sia... oggi sono arrivato a 5, ma se loro vedessero i mac delle schede dietro il FW , compresi quelli virtuali degli UML in corso ... sarebbe bloccato da un pezzo.

Io rimango perplesso riguardo al fatto che Cambiando il MAC della scheda tutto e' tornato magicamente a posto .... secondo me il fallo sta qui.

Ciauz

EDIT----EDIT

MA come diavolo si fa a far venire bene la formattazione del testo? non bastava inserirlo in code? ci ho provato mezz'ora ma non ci sono riuscito ... e tu invece hai un disegnino addirittura!!! forse sono io ad essere stupido!!bah

----------

## xchris

qualche informazione:

ogni 24 ore (mi pare a mezzanotte ...ma nn ci giurerei) la lista dei MAC viene resettata.

Fastweb non si sogna lontanamente (per ora) di rilevare macchine NATTATE.

Io natto diverse macchine senza il minimo problema.

Natto il frigorifero,la lavatrice,tutto!!!

So che ci sono problemi con alcune schede di rete.

Per curiosita' mi dici il tuo MAC originale e modificato?

Che scheda e'?

ciao

----------

## primero.gentoo

Le schede sono banali Realtek 8139 .... tutte , sai il risparmio  :Smile: 

I mac ora non te li posso dire perche' dovrei riavviare la macchina e sinceramente ho troppo sonno per farlo ... 

Pero' anche se FW ancora non si preoccupa di identificare reti nattate con linux , so per certo che lo fa in ogni altra situazione possibile come ad esempio con i router cisco che mandano nel dhcp request l'ID del vendor.

Io ho dovuto muovere mari e monti per trovare un IOS che mi permettesse di rimuovere il vendor ID dal dhcp request .... fino a quel momento non c'era stato modo di fargli prendere l'ip in dhcp , tolta quell'opzione MAGIA!!! 

Boh, ci pensero' domani quando saro' piu' riposato ... CIAUZ!!!

----------

## flocchini

Fastweb non credo abbia nessun interesse a rilevare reti nattate e tantomeno a bloccarle... Cosa gliene verrebbe in tasca? La banda e' quella, a loro puo' importare che non generi piu' di tot ip perche' altrimenti non gli bastano x tutti i clienti (tra l'altro mi risulta che il max sia 5 e non 6) e nattandoti ne generi uno solo, gli fai quasi un favore  :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Per xchris: io ho detto che tecnicamente e' possibile rilevare un nat, non che fastweb sia iun grado di farlo ne che effettivamente lo faccia.

anche io ho diverse macchine nattate dietro fw senza nessun escamotage di sorta.

per primero: la regola di nat e' quella 'solita'... non ci vedo nulla di strano.

puo darsi che sia come dice xchris, prova a forzare la tua scheda di rete a 10/half o 10/full...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

beh oddio, che gli ip non bastino la vedo dura... usano ip privati, ne avrebbero quanti ne vogliono. 

credo sia piu che altro un deterrente quello del blocco sui mac.

----------

## flocchini

si in effetti ora che finiscono... piu' che altro diventerebbe un casino x loro gestirli tutti, gia' cosi' fanno i loro bei casini  :Smile: 

Cmq anche io uso macchine nattate su rete fw e nessuno mi e' mai venuto a dire nulla... A parte il mio router defunto ma quella e' un'altra storia, pace all'anima sua   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Per xchris: io ho detto che tecnicamente e' possibile rilevare un nat, non che fastweb sia iun grado di farlo ne che effettivamente lo faccia.
> 
> 

 

si si .. siamo d'accordo  :Very Happy: 

a proposito delle Realtek posso dire che spesso ci sono stati problemi sotto fastweb con queste schede.

Ma e' anche vero che ci sono una marea ci clienti con Realtek senza problema alcuno.

Sniffa sniffa...  :Smile: 

E' alquanto strano che non ti risponda il dhcp server! (che ora e' il tuo stesso Hag...)

ciao

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Fastweb non credo abbia nessun interesse a rilevare reti nattate e tantomeno a bloccarle... Cosa gliene verrebbe in tasca?

 

Beh , a dire il vero io ce ne vedo parecchi di interessi.

Un abbonamento Home full costa all'incirca 90 Euro al mese e ti consente per contratto un massimo di 3 macchine collegate contemporaneamente.

Un abbonamento Buisness con utenze "illimitate" costa molto molto di piu!

Che succede se tutte quelle societa' con ufficio in appartamento invece di fare il business si fanno il contratto HOME? pagano 90 euro e nattano la propria rete = perdita di soldi per FW.

Concordo che da un punto di vista tecnico non gli cambia nulla , ma da un punt di vista di tasche secondo me gli cambia eccome.

Provero' a seguire i consigli e magari anche a cambiare scheda di rete e chip.

In realta' anche io per un anno e mezzo non ho avuto problemi ne con realtek ne con reti nattate e FW ... ma da un mese mi succede sta cosa RANDOM e un po' mi fa rosicare ....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sniffa sniffa...  
> 
> E' alquanto strano che non ti risponda il dhcp server! (che ora e' il tuo stesso Hag...)

 

Davvero il DHCP server e' l'hag ? e il controllo sui mac chi lo fa, l'hag o il catalyst?

 In effetti anche a me sembra strano che proprio non mi risponda ... eppure come ho detto se mi metto con TCPDUMP vedo tutto tutto quello che passa , le mie richieste DHCP ma non le risposte ... a sto punto non potrebbe essere l'HAG che e' arrivato alla fine dei suoi giorni??? 

Bah ... oggi probabilmente passero un'altro paio di orette al telefono con qualche gentile donzella FW ... speriamo che sia simpatica  :Smile: 

Anche sul Forum Network e Security (dopo essere stato dichiarato "criminale" perche' volevo violare il contratto con il mio ISP ... bah! ) mi hanno parlato del "mac fingerprint" contenuto nei pacchetti anche se nattati ... ma che roba e'?

Ciauz

----------

## xchris

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Davvero il DHCP server e' l'hag ? e il controllo sui mac chi lo fa, l'hag o il catalyst?
> 
>  In effetti anche a me sembra strano che proprio non mi risponda ... eppure come ho detto se mi metto con TCPDUMP vedo tutto tutto quello che passa , le mie richieste DHCP ma non le risposte ... a sto punto non potrebbe essere l'HAG che e' arrivato alla fine dei suoi giorni??? 
> ...

 

tempo fa hanno "Trasferito" il dhcp server sul hag. (circa un anno? mah non ricordo)

Il controllo e' fatto sul catalyst.

Escludo un qualunque tipo di controllo da parte di fastweb.

E poi cmq il problema e' che la singola macchina non prende l'ip,indipendentemente dal NAT.

Io proverei tutti i moduli per la realtek.

Non escludo nemmeno il malfunzionamento del hag! Non sarebbe la prima volta.Alcune persone con stessi problemi hanno risolto cambiandolo.

Eventualmente guarda il source... potresti abilitarti un po' di debug!

ciao

----------

## koma

allora ... io dico le mie esperienze....

casa mia : 5 pc uso 1 solo IP + 6° pc il pc di mio padre + 1 IP Televisione.

lavoro circa 12 pc + 2 sdoppiamenti wireless

lavoro2 4 pc 

casa dei miei amici (lasciamo eprdere peggio che a lavoro.. vero fede?  :Wink: )

Fatto sta.. nessun casino.. MAI

----------

## Peach

Sono utente fastweb da un po' anche io e posso dirti che in maniera random sto riscontrando degli errori pure io...

Premetto che l'HAG che mi hanno dato è un Pirelli AGE-RA (  :Shocked:  ).

Il fisso è connesso alla prima porta mente il portatile lo collego quando sono a casa alla terza porta.. 

Ora nn riesco a capire se è la scheda di rete del portatile o l'HAG o Dio che mi odia...

ripeto: in maniera random nn riesco più a contattare il DNS... nn riesco a ricevere pacchetti... come se si freezasse la rete...

do un bel

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

e la rete riprende a funzionare... stesso ip, stesso tutto...

la prima volta che mi è capitato è facendo un emerge sync: iniziava a scaricare e di botto si piantava; avevo pure telefonato e rilevavano la mia macchina connessa dopodichè era come se si sconnettesse... (il massimo che sono riuscito ad ottenere)

sono ancora in dubbio...

Recentemente ho anche provato a prendere un router che mi gestisse una subnet senza dover impazzire troppo (della Q-Tec) ma niente da fare... il DHCP mi dava errore (Se volete ve lo pasto) e contattando il servizio d'assistenza, alla fine mi hanno consigliato di portarlo indietro e farmi ridare i soldi... 10:1 che è l'HAG?

----------

## flocchini

Secondo me e' il router che fa i capricci con il dhcp balocco di fastweb... (Succede)

La soluzione trovata empiricamente e' assegnare al router uno degl ii p del tuo pool in maniera statica, fine dei problemi. Stessa cosa per i singoli pc... Prova, se non va ancora dai una martellata all'hag e cerca di fartelo sostituire  :Wink: 

----------

## primero.gentoo

[quote="xchris"] *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io proverei tutti i moduli per la realtek.
> 
> Non escludo nemmeno il malfunzionamento del hag! Non sarebbe la prima volta.Alcune persone con stessi problemi hanno risolto cambiandolo.
> ...

 

Il source di che? del modulo realtek? ok, ma fino ad oggi non avevo mai avuto un problema con le realtek su FW ... quasi quasi oggi mi vado a comprare una scheda 3com e vediamo come va.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me e' il router che fa i capricci con il dhcp balocco di fastweb... (Succede) 
> 
> La soluzione trovata empiricamente e' assegnare al router uno degl ii p del tuo pool in maniera statica, fine dei problemi. Stessa cosa per i singoli pc... Prova, se non va ancora dai una martellata all'hag e cerca di fartelo sostituire
> ...

 

Non funziona neanche se glielo setta staticamente ... ho dovuto cambiare il MAC per farlo tornare a funzionare ... mmmhhh 

Comincio a pensare seriamente che sia il mio HAG a dare i numeri ormai ... corro a prendere il martello  :Twisted Evil: 

Effettivamente il controllo sulle reti nattate mi sembrava sinceramente un po' azzardato ... ma che ne so! Cmq appena torno a casa faccio un po' di prove ... per ora CIAUZ!!!

----------

## xchris

prova del menga....

usa altro dhcp client.

anche se da quanto sputa tcpdump dubito fortemente!

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

visto che una scheda realtek costa 12-15 euri, hai provato a rimpiazzarla?

----------

## primero.gentoo

Beh , di realtek ne ho gia 3 e funzionano tutte ... almeno sulla mia rete locale. Anche la scheda incriminata e' una realtek ma mi sembra che in qualche post piu' su si dica che non va proprio benone con FastWeb (anche se a me in un anno e mezzo non avevano mai dato problemi).

Provero' con una scheda diversa magari ... intanto vedo se riesco a farmi cambiare pure l'HAG visto che ogni tantno ho problemi anche con il telefono.

Ciao

----------

## xchris

cmq il fatto che impostando l'ip in manuale non funzioni mi lascia molto perplesso.

mi spiego meglio:

l'hag e' un ibrido attivo e passivo

passivo - come switch

attivo - come voip,dhcpserver

quindi fissando un ip "devi" poter pingare il catalyst e uscire.

Se non lo pinghi i casi sono 2:

- il tuo MAC e' blacklistato per qualche motivo

- la realtek e' andata alle cozze

Hai per caso fatto un cambio di kernel? puoi provarne uno vecchio?

ciao

----------

## primero.gentoo

Sei sicuro che l'hag si comporti da switch (che comunque va considerato attivo credo, e non passivo) e non da semplice HUB per le interfaccie di rete?

Comunque ragioniamo un attimo. Allora , se l'hag fa da dhcp server e' lui a mantenere l'associazione MAC--->IP giusto? 

Mentre come abbiamo detto ad occuparsi del conto dei MAC address utilizzati nell'arco di tempo (di cui il massimo abbiamo detto che e' 5) e dell'eventuale blocaggio delle porte e' il Catalyst attraverso l'opzione "set port security". 

A quanto si legge qui sembra che i catalyst siano settati in modalita' "autolearning" ovvero i primi N indirizzi che arrivano sulla porta vengono registrati e lasciati passare , superato questo numero N la porta viene messa in shutdown (almeno l'ultima volta che a me e' successo e' andata cosi e ho dovuto farla rimettere su dai meravigliosi tecnici FW).

Se le cose stanno cosi hai ragione tu , impostando l'IP Manualmente dovrei navigare perche' l'HAG non verrebbe proprio chiamato in causa e sposterebbe il problema da un'altra parte. O sulla mia interfaccia o su quella del catalyst.

In piu' il fatto che sia bastato cambiare MAC per ottenere di nuovo tutto cio' di cui ho bisogno fa pensare ancora di piu' ad una Improvvisa aggiunta del mio MAC address reale alla Blacklist ... perche? mistero.

Problemi HW non ne ho , il kernel non l'ho cambiato di recente e comunque ho provato anche con una knoppix .... stesso risultato.

C'e' una cosa da aggiungere, ovvero che la mia scheda di rete ad un certo punto ha perso il suo indirizzo IP che aveva ottenuto dal dhcp server , magari perche' e' scaduto il lease time, e a quel punto il dhcp server ha deciso di rifiutarsi di darmene un'altro per un suo motivo personale , di questo sono certo (sempre per il discorso del cambio di mac). E' possibile che l'hag possa comunicare con il catalyst e indicargli un MAC da bloccare per qualche arcano motivo?

Coninuo a pensare che la falla vada cercata qui ... IP perso, IP non riottinibile, Cambio di MAC, Tutto a posto ...

Ciauz

P.S. nessuno sa nulla di questo MAC fingerprint?  :Smile: 

----------

## Kralizek

scusate l'ot... ma è possibile che al mio contratto siano assegnati indirizzi dal 49 al 56 (i primi tre byte ve li risparmio)? ho un cotnratto fibra... 

mi sono accorto di ciò una volta che avevo 4 pc collegati e tutti e 4 su internet... frugando ed aiutandomi con la myfastpage ho scoperto di avere fino al *.*.*.56... lol!!

potrei fare l'ISP di palazzo!!!  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Probabilmente ne hai anche di + .. io se me li assegno a caso, su tutta la classe /24 li ho tutti funzionanti, quindi circa 250 (tolte le apparecchiature fw gli altri sono liberi)

----------

## xchris

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro che l'hag si comporti da switch (che comunque va considerato attivo credo, e non passivo) e non da semplice HUB per le interfaccie di rete?
> 
> 

 

passivo non nel senso HUB/SWITCH - passivo/attivo ma come fornitore o meno di un servizio.

 * wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In piu' il fatto che sia bastato cambiare MAC per ottenere di nuovo tutto cio' di cui ho bisogno fa pensare ancora di piu' ad una Improvvisa aggiunta del mio MAC address reale alla Blacklist ... perche? mistero.
> 
> Problemi HW non ne ho , il kernel non l'ho cambiato di recente e comunque ho provato anche con una knoppix .... stesso risultato.
> ...

 

Hai provato a far cadere la porta?

Spara un po' di MAC finti e falla saltare..

Poi chiama il 192.193 e fattelo resettare.

Hai provato a pingare il tuo vecchio IP quando ti fai un fake mac?

Non e' che e' gia' occupato per qualche motivo?

 * wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. nessuno sa nulla di questo MAC fingerprint? 

 

esattamente no.. cosa intendi?

sappiamo che il mac ha x byte per identificare il produttore e il seriale della scheda.

se hai qc link specifico.... :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> esattamente no.. cosa intendi?
> 
> sappiamo che il mac ha x byte per identificare il produttore e il seriale della scheda.
> ...

 

Per ora mi sono fatto cambiare l'HAG e ho rotto un po le scatole al 192193 facendomi solennemente giurare che faranno dei controlli sul Catalyst ... Se il passato non mi inganna il problema si dovrebbe ripresentare fra una settimanella circa ... staremo a vedere.

Per quanto riguarda il Mac Fingerprint non ho idea di cosa sia ne cosa voglia dire ne se esista sul serio ... e sinceramente credo di no  :Smile: 

e' solo che postando qua e la un paio di volte e' uscita fuori sta cosa ma quando ho chiesto spiegazioni non ho ricevuto risposta ... quindi ho provato a buttarla li per vedere se qualcuno ne sapeva nulla ... probabilmente non esiste.

Comunque Ora ho rimediato una 3com e la mettero' al posto della realtek appena ho cinque minuti. 

Tra le altre cose mi sono anche accorto di un'altro problema ...

Ho un syslog Pseudo-Centralizzato verso una macchina UML su un computer della mia LAN. Per il momento la "route" verso questa rete di UMLs la imposto a mano sul FW. E' successo che quando ho riavviato il FW mi sono scordato di rimetterla e cosi il simpaticone ha cominciato a sparare pacchetti UDP sull 514 verso il Default GW ... beh, non funzionava piu' nulla!! il telefono era inutilizzabile, la rete andava come ai bei vecchi tempi del modem 56K ... potente questo Syslog , un Auto-DOS non indifferente  :Smile: 

Cmq, fino a quando non mi si ripresentera' il problema non potro' fare altre prove ... 

Ciauz

Primero

----------

